# wrong color on papers AGA



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone have an idea if I can correct color on papers? 
When I bought Tulip she wasn't registerd yet so I did the paperwork. I put chamoisee but she's actually a light buckskin and white now that she's shed her winter coat... She has the best body type so when I decide to dip my toes into the showing pool I want her to be my go-to gal, but with her papers being incorrect  I don't think I can. 
Is it possible to get them corrected or do I just have to start at the next generation and probably start in JR with a kid instead of SR with her?
If I can correct it, what do I need to do?


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

here's a link to some of her pictures from the Waiting Room.
viewtopic.php?f=52&t=31439


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Tulip is a light buckskin. She has no chamoisee characteristics at all.
Your other doe is a chocolate sundgau.

If she's registered, you'll need to have her certificate corrected. It's not a big deal, but you will need to pay a fee for the correction. I think you need to email/call the registry and see how to go about it.


----------

